# Dish...Please move the PIP !!!!!



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

First off let me say, I love my 622. It is everything that my 921 should have been.

I use the PIP function heavily during football. The 622 PIP screen in the bottom 3 posititions is up too high from the bottom of the TV screen. The four corner positions are also too far away from the edges of the right and left screen. This is the case when the PIP is a HD or SD channel.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I think I figured out that the reason it is where it is, in either the small or large size is because the GUI uses that same positioning for its screens. Say you are in the guide, the little window is in the the PIP position upper right corner. Ideally it would be in the very bottom right corner of the screen, but since for the sake of the GUI it is where it is. 

I would also like to additionally see a double split screen where the main input would be on the left and then you could see two large PIPs on the right or some combination of that. It could use the two SAT tuners and the one OTA tuner for something like that. That would be VERY cool! What I do is PIP my 622 then I PIP my tv and put another input on the screen so I have three channels going at once. And if I really want to get creative I put the 622 on the channel 100 and then split screen my TV and watch another channel, so now I have 7 channels going at once.  If I had two 622s I could watch 4 channels at once by PIPing both of them and then splitting my TV screen.  Its like being Elvis.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nice ideas, ebaltz, but not possible with the 622 hardware.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would like them to move the PIP window close to the edge and also it would be nice if the offered a smaller size PIP window and a ICON image like the 721 did so that you can PIP swap and use pause at the same time. 

or make Pause stick when you do a pip swap as has been mentioned a few times. Really useful when watching multiple shows at once.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I would like them to move the PIP window close to the edge and also it would be nice if the offered a smaller size PIP window and a ICON image like the 721 did so that you can PIP swap and use pause at the same time.
> 
> or make Pause stick when you do a pip swap as has been mentioned a few times. Really useful when watching multiple shows at once.


I'd like the PIP pause too, and the ability to change the channel in the PIP window without swapping and then swapping back.

Maybe the next until will allow for three channels or inputs on the same screen. And then like a computer with multiple windows open allow you to move them and resize them at will. Now we are on to something.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

Also, the pip screen should be one size (user selectable perhaps). The states should be: press it once, it appears, press it again, it disappears. 

One handy feature of the 622 PIP however, is that you can be browsing the current shows in the browse banner and press PIP. The background receiver will then tune to the selected channel in the PIP window which opens (presuming that it is not busy elsewhere).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice Tip Marcus and good suggestion. Would be nice to have some user preferences and this would be one of them I would like to see. Ability to configure default size and only one size. If you don't select the size it would cycle through them as it does today. 

Still would be buffer pause ahead of the above feature.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> I would also like to additionally see a double split screen where the main input would be on the left and then you could see two large PIPs on the right or some combination of that. It could use the two SAT tuners and the one OTA tuner for something like that. That would be VERY cool! What I do is PIP my 622 then I PIP my tv and put another input on the screen so I have three channels going at once. And if I really want to get creative I put the 622 on the channel 100 and then split screen my TV and watch another channel, so now I have 7 channels going at once.  If I had two 622s I could watch 4 channels at once by PIPing both of them and then splitting my TV screen.  Its like being Elvis.


I can do what you're talking about by using my TV's PIP, and using my DISH Input as one of the TV's PIPs, and my OTA thru my TV as the other PIP. 622 on the main part of the screen with it's PIP set as large as possible in the bottom right corner, then the TV's OTA PIP in the lower left with it's window as big as possible - two Football games and a Baseball game all visible at the same time! Don't know what I'm going to do when Hockey Season starts and the Baseball Playoffs are rolling . . . I can't figure out a way to watch 4 things at one time.


----------

